# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Yên Tử giá rẻ hấp dẫn

## lenhan

*TOUR DU LỊCH YÊN TỬ
*
*Thời gian: 1 ngày*
*Khởi hành: hàng ngày*
*Giá trọn gói: 570.000 VNĐ/khách (áp dụng tour ghép đoàn)*
*Tour đoàn riêng, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ để có được mức giá phù hợp nhất*

*Hãy cùng khám phá Yên tử qua với đầy những điều mới mẻ. Vốn là là một thắng cảnh thiên nhiên, ngọn Yên Tử còn lưu giữ nhiều di tích lịch sử với mệnh danh “đất tổ Phật giáo Việt Nam”. Trên đỉnh núi thường có mây bao phủ nên ngày trước có tên gọi là Bạch Vân sơn.Tổng chiều dài đường bộ để lên đỉnh Yên Tử (chùa Đồng) là khoảng 6000m với 6 giờ đi bộ liên tục qua hàng ngàn bậc đá, đường rừng núi…

Lịch trình Tour:

08h00: Xe đón quý khách đi Yên Tử.
Tới Yên Tử, quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Nhà Sàn với những món ăn đặc sản mang đậm hương vị Yên Tử.
Sau đó quý khách sẽ bắt đầu tour du lịch Yên Tử  với việc đi thăm danh thắng nơi này
12h00: HDV đưa quý khách lên Cáp treo, chỉ 10’ ngồi cáp treo quý khách có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng cảnh rừng đại ngàn Yên Tử.
Quí khách thăm quan Tháp tổ (nơi lưu giữ xá lợi của Phật Hoàng Trần Nhân Tông ),chùa Hoa Yên, chùa Một Mái. Quý khách đến nhà ga Cáp treo để đi hệ thống cáp thứ 2. Chiêm bái Tượng An Kỳ Sinh, Bia Phật
14h00: Quý khách thăm quan chùa Đồng (nằm ở độ cao 1068m so với mặt nước biển), tại đây Quý khách lễ Phật và thưởng ngoạn cảnh đại ngàn Yên Tử từ trên đỉnh núi.
Quý khách đi Cáp treo 2 chặng xuống núi trở về Nhà sàn Tùng Lâm.
16h00: Đoàn lên xe về Hà Nội.

Ghi chú: Nếu đoàn khách nào còn thời gian, HDV sẽ đưa đoàn thăm quan thêm điểm Thác Vàng – gần chùa Hoa Yên và ghé thăm chùa Lân -Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm trên đường về.

GIÁ BAO GỒM

• Xe đưa đón
• Hướng dẫn viên
• Ăn trưa
• Vé tham quan

GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM

• Cáp treo liên tuyến 2 chiều.
• Đồ uống, các chi phí cá nhân
• Thuế VAT (10%)

QUY ĐỊNH PHỤ THU

• Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: miễn phí, ăn, ngủ cùng với bố mẹ.
• Trẻ em từ 5 -9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (1/2 suất ăn + 01 chỗ trên ô tô).
• Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính 100% giá tour.
• 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé.

MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:Mrs Nhàn
Mobile: 0975130889

THANG LONG HOLIDAY

Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

Văn phòng Hà Nội 1: 

59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:

Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

Văn phòng Hạ Long:

Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

Website: http://tourgiasoc.com/*

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Yên Tử khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Đi chùa yên Tử cầu may mắn đầu năm

----------


## lenhan

Tour Yên Tử giá hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Cáp treo Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Đồng

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên tử giá rẻ chất lượng

----------


## lenhan

Núi Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Yên Tử - điểm đến linh thiêng với du khách

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử giá rẻ

----------


## lenhan

Chùa thiêng Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Tour giá sốc

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên tử - điểm đến hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

*Thời gian đi Yên Tử
*
Hàng năm lễ hội Yên Tử bắt đầu từ mùng 10 tháng Giêng đến tháng 3 âm lịch, thu hút hàng vạn người từ khắp nơi trong cả nước đổ về trẩy hội. Đi vào mùa lễ hội nhất là những ngày đầu khai hội sẽ rất đông. Nếu mục đích là đi Lễ thì bạn nên chọn sang tháng 2 âm đi cho đỡ đông. Còn mục đích đi vãn cảnh thì bạn có thể đi bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm. Một số lưu ý khi đi vào mùa lễ hội, bạn xem ở phía cuối bài.

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử đầu năm thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch

----------


## lenhan

*Mua quà* *thưởng thức đặc sản của* * Yên Tử* *:
*
*1.Măng trúc tươi là đặc sản nổi tiếng của Yên tử.*
Ai đến yên Tử cũng muốn mua *măng trúc tươi- đặc sản của Yên Tử* về làm quà
Măng trúc có thể chế biến nhiều cách: luộc, xào, tẩm bột chiên nhưng thú vị nhất có lẽ là món măng để cả vỏ luộc chấm muối lạc vừng, vừa thơm lại vừa bùi, ngon tuyệt.
Mua măng trúc tươi bạn phải lưu ý chọn đúng loại không thì rất dễ lẫn với các loại măng khác. Măng trúc  thường  nhỏ hơn các loại  măng khác, chỉ to bằng ngón tay. Măng trúc rộ nhất là vào tháng 2 âm lịch. Nếu chưa có kinh nghiệm bạn nên nếm thử nếu đắng thì không phải măng trúc. Có một loại măng to hơn, bằng ngón tay cái trở lên, người bán hàng thường nói đó là măng trúc nhưng thực tế không phải, là loại măng đắng. Loại này thường rất đắng nhưng chỉ cấu bên ngoài thử thì bạn thấy ngọt nhưng ở giữa thì đắng kinh khủng, bạn nhớ lưu ý để phân biệt, tốt nhất nên cấu ở giữa lõi, nếu thấy không đắng thì hãy mua ( rất nhiều người đã bị nhầm lẫn như vậy rồi) hoặc nếu ăn ở Nhà hàng Tùng Lâm bạn nên nhờ nhân viên ở đó mua hộ để đỡ bị nhầm.
*2.Yên tử nổi tiếng với Trầu một lá*.
*Trầu một lá* có rất nhiều công dụng. Bạn nên chọn mua những những chỗ bán có địa chỉ rõ ràng để đảm bảo chất lượng. có một loại do Hội chữ thập đỏ Uông Bí làm rất có tín nhiệm mà dùng được ngay, nếu muốn mua số lượng nhiều hoặc yên tâm về chất lượng, bạn nên mua ở Ga 2 Cáp treo là điểm bán chính thức của hội chữ thập đỏ hoặc điện thoại số : 01205598596 (Chị Phương) để được tư vấn cụ thể.
Trong lễ hội có rất nhiều người bán lá, cây thuốc  tươi, nếu biết chắc chắn thì bạn hãy mua còn  chỉ nghe những người đi cùng,  những người trên đường nói với nhau hay giới thiệu, khen hay thì  bạn đừng mua kẻo bị mắc vào cò mồi, mất tiền oan. Việc này ở Yên Tử đã bị dẹp nhiều rồi nhưng cũng nhắc bạn phòng trừ, kẻo nhỡ đâu……
*3.Canh gà rượu Bâu*: Canh gà rượu Bâu là đặc sản nổi tiếng của Yên Tử. Rượu Bâu là loại rượu được lên men bằng lá cây rừng của người dân tộc quanh núi Yên Tử. Canh gà được nấu với gừng và rượu Bâu. Thơm phức, nóng hổi, khói nghi ngút - cảm giác thật tuyệt vời để thưởng thức khi bạn vừa qua một chặng đường mệt và lạnh cóng từ trên núi xuống. Hết cả cảm lạnh bạn ạ. Đừng quên thưởng thức canh gà rượu Bâu khi bạn tới Yên Tử nhé.

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử - linh thiêng và ý nghĩa

----------


## lenhan

*Một số lưu ý khi đi Yên Tử
*
- Nên đi giày mềm, giày phù hợp cho việc đi bộ leo núi.
- Quần áo thì tùy vào mùa.
- Nếu đi vào dịp lễ Hội nên mua vé Cáp treo 2 chiều luôn nếu có dự định đi cáp Lượt về. Vì mùa Hội du khách đông, sẽ phải đợi mua vé cáp lượt về rất lâu.
- Nên vãn cảnh chùa lúc lượt về đi xuống, sẽ thư thả và thoải mái, lúc đi lên mệt chả có thời gian mà ngắm ngía.
- Không nên mua linh tinh dọc đường
- Những chỗ đông người như khu vực đợi cáp treo, chùa Đồng, phải cảnh giác ví tiền và đồ dùng cá nhân.
- Lưu ý giữ vệ sinh chung, dọc đường có nhiều thùng rác, bạn nên bỏ rác đúng nơi qui định.

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử giá sock

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Linh thiêng Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

*Tổng quan về Yên Tử*

Trong lịch sử, Yên Tử luôn là một trong những trung tâm Phật giáo của cả nước, gắn với nhiều kiến trúc cổ, được xây dựng qua các thời kỳ lịch sử khác nhau (Lý, Trần, Lê, Nguyễn).Về địa lý, Yên Tử là dãy núi thấp, thuộc hệ thống cánh cung Đông Triều, một vùng địa chất được hình thành từ kỷ Đệ tứ, với các loại đá gốc, như sa thạch, sỏi kết sạn và phù sa cổ… Địa hình, địa chất phức tạp của khu vực đã kiến tạo nên các điểm cảnh quan kỳ vĩ, như thác Ngự Dội, thác Vàng, thác Bạc, cổng Trời, đường Tùng, rừng trúc, đỉnh núi Yên Tử…, nơi có những kiến trúc cổ truyền như hòa mình vào thiên nhiên hùng vĩ.Khu vực Yên Tử có tổng diện tích tự nhiên khoảng 2686ha, trong đó có 1736ha rừng tự nhiên, đặc trưng cho hệ sinh thái rừng Đông Bắc,nơi còn bảo tồn được nhiều nguồn gen động, thực vật quý hiếm... Xen kẽ với thiên nhiên là hệ thống chùa, am, tháp… Ven lối dẫn lên các chùa, am, tháp thường trồng rất nhiều tùng. Trong khu vực này hiện còn khoảng hơn 200 cây tùng đại thụ, thuộc 4 nhóm quý hiếm, được trồng cách đây khoảng 700 năm. Ngoài đường tùng cổ thụ, rừng trúc ở đây cũng nổi tiếng từ ngàn xưa... Trúc là sản phẩm độc đáo của Yên Tử, tượng trưng cho sức sống dẻo dai, vẻ đẹp thanh bạch và tao nhã của tạo hóa. Có lẽ, đó cũng chính là lý do mà Trần Nhân Tông đã chọn nơi đây để tu hành và lấy tên "rừng Trúc", tức Trúc Lâm, để đặt tên cho dòng Thiền do ông sáng lập.Hội Yên Tử là lễ hội hành hương vào mùa xuân, bắt đầu từ ngày 10 tháng Giêng hằng năm và kéo dài suốt 3 tháng mùa xuân.

----------


## lenhan

Leo núi Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Bí Thượng

**Chùa Bí Thượng xưa được khởi dựng từ thời Hậu Lê, trên mặt nền kiến trúc hình chữ Nhất, từng được trùng tu, tôn tạo nhiều lần trong lịch sử. Trong thời kỳ kháng chiến chống Pháp, chùa bị phá hủy hoàn toàn. Năm 1993, chùa được dựng lại trên mặt nền kiến trúc hình chữ Đinh, quay hướng Tây Nam, hệ khung bằng bê tông, tường xây gạch, mái lợp ngói Tây. Tiền đường gồm ba gian, hai chái nối với ba gian hậu cung. Hai dãy tả vu, hữu vu mỗi bên 9 gian, kiến trúc đơn giản, thờ Thập bát La Hán. Nhà tổ ở phía sau chùa chính, được dựng trên mặt nền hình chữ Nhất, gồm năm gian, mái lợp ngói mũi hài, hai đầu hồi bít đốc, vì kèo nóc kiểu giá chiêng chồng rường con nhị.*

----------


## lenhan

Di tích Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Suối Tắm - Yên Tử

**Được dựng dưới chân núi, sát bên bờ suối Tắm, bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc dạng chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung, mái lợp ngói mũi hài, có đầu đao ở bốn góc mái trang trí hình mây cuộn và rồng, trên bờ nóc trang trí hình rồng. Kiến trúc nhà tổ được bố trí trên mặt nền hình chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian hai chái, mái lợp ngói mũi hài, đầu đao bốn mái. Hai dãy Tả vu, Hữu vu mỗi bên có mái lợp ngói mũi hài, đầu đao ở bốn góc mái trang trí hoa văn mây xoắn.*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Cầm Thực

**Nằm về bên trái con đường vào Yên Tử. Chùa cũ được dựng từ thời Trần, bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm 6 gian, nay chỉ còn nền móng. Dựa trên những dấu tích còn lại, chùa (mới) đã được xây dựng lại vào năm 1993, gồm các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà Mẫu và các công trình phụ trợ. Chùa chính có bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái, mái lợp ngói vẩy. Nhà Mẫu có bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, tường hồi bít đốc, mái lợp ngói vẩy.*

----------


## lenhan

Di tích Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Yên Tử giá sốc

----------


## lenhan

Tham gia tour Yên Tử để có những ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhân dịp 30.4

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Cầm Thực

**Nằm về bên trái con đường vào Yên Tử. Chùa cũ được dựng từ thời Trần, bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm 6 gian, nay chỉ còn nền móng. Dựa trên những dấu tích còn lại, chùa (mới) đã được xây dựng lại vào năm 1993, gồm các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà Mẫu và các công trình phụ trợ. Chùa chính có bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái, mái lợp ngói vẩy. Nhà Mẫu có bố cục mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, tường hồi bít đốc, mái lợp ngói vẩy*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Lân - Yên Tử

**Chùa Lân xưa được dựng từ thời Trần. Đây vốn là một ngôi chùa lớn, với những công trình đồ sộ nhưng đã bị hủy hoại theo thời gian, nay chỉ còn lại một vài dấu tích trên mặt đất. Năm 2002, Chùa Lân (Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Yên Tử) đã được xây dựng lại, gồm các hạng mục chính điện, nhà tổ, lầu trống, lầu chuông, tam quan, nhà trưng bày, nhà khách, nhà tăng, nhà ni... Chính điện được xây theo khối vuông, chồng diêm hai tầng tám mái, lợp ngói vẩy. Nhà tổ ở phía sau chính điện, cao hơn tòa chính điện.*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Giải Oan - Yên Tử

**Chùa Giải Oan xưa được dựng vào thời Trần. Trải qua thời gian và thăng trầm của lịch sử, chùa đã bị xuống cấp nghiêm trọng. Năm 1994, nhân dân công đức xây dựng lại chùa, gồm các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà Mẫu, nhà tổ, nhà tu lễ, nhà bếp và một số công trình khác. Chùa chính được dựng trên mặt nền kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái tiền đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà Mẫu nằm bên phải chùa chính, dựng trên mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà tổ nằm bên trái chùa chính, dựng trên mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, mái lợp ngói vẩy, đầu kìm nóc đắp nổi hình rồng.*

----------


## lenhan

Tham gia tour 30.4 để có những ưu đãi đặc biệt

----------


## lenhan

*Vườn tháp Huệ Quang (khu tháp Tổ)

**Vườn tháp Huệ Quang nay chỉ còn 64 ngọn tháp và mộ, trong đó có 40 tháp mới được trùng tu năm 2002, 11 tháp đá, 13 tháp gạch, một số ngôi tháp đã bị đổ chỉ còn lại dấu tích. Tháp Tổ Trần Nhân Tông hay còn gọi là Tháp Huệ Quang mặt bằng rộng khoảng 180m2, cao 10m, với 6 tầng, được ghép từ các phiến đá xanh, đặt ở vị trí trung tâm của vườn tháp. Sân tháp hình vuông, có tường bao quanh. Nền tháp xòe rộng, hình lục lăng, mặt ngoài chạm nổi hình sóng nước. Tầng bệ tháp tạc đài sen 102 cánh, chạm nổi trang trí hoa dây. Trong lòng tầng 2 của tháp đặt tượng Phật hoàng Trần Nhân Tông, cao 62cm, bằng chất liệu đá cẩm thạch, trong tư thế một nhà sư ngồi thiền định, mình khoác áo cà sa hở ngực phải, các nếp áo chảy tràn ra mặt bệ tượng*

----------


## lenhan

Hành trình khám phá vẻ đẹp Yên tử

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Hoa Yên

**Chùa Hoa Yên được dựng từ thời Lý và được tôn tạo nhiều lần trong lịch sử. Chùa tọa lạc trên lưng chừng núi, quay hướng Tây Nam, gồm có các hạng mục: chùa chính, nhà tổ, tả vu, hữu vu, nhà khách, nhà ni, nhà bếp và một số công trình phụ trợ khác. Chùa chính có mặt nền kiến trúc kiểu chữ Công, vì kèo kết cấu, theo thức thượng giá chiêng chồng rường, hạ bẩy. Nhà tổ có mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, hai chái, mái lợp ngói mũi hài kép. Hai dãy tả vu, hữu vu kiến trúc giống nhau, dạng hai tầng tám mái. Nhà khách gồm một gian, hai chái, tường hồi bít đốc, mái lợp ngói mũi hài.*

----------


## lenhan

*Am Thiền Định

**Am Thiền Định xưa vốn là một ngôi tháp cổ đặc biệt ở Yên Tử, đứng đơn lẻ một mình, phía sau chùa Hoa Yên. Tháp xây bằng gạch đỏ tráng men xanh, bề mặt đúc nổi nhiều hoa văn và mặt thú lạ. Am Thiền Định nay chỉ còn lại dấu vết của nền móng cũ.*

----------


## lenhan

Yên Tử

----------


## lenhan

Tour giảm 20% so với gái gốc trong dịp lễ 30.4

----------


## lenhan

Khám phá Yên tử để có nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Một mái - Yên Tử

**Chùa Một Mái nằm nép mình bên sườn núi cao. Một nửa chùa ẩn sâu trong hang núi, nửa còn lại phô ra bên ngoài và chỉ có một mái. Không gian trong chùa rất hẹp. Kiến trúc chùa được làm bằng gỗ, mái lợp ngói ta. Xung quanh là hệ thống ván bưng, có hai cửa sổ chấn song, được bố trí ở giữa để tạo độ thoáng cho không gian bên trong.*

----------


## lenhan

*Am Thung, Am Dược

**Am Thung và Am Dược hiện nay chỉ còn là các phế tích. Dấu vết kiến trúc còn lại cho thấy, các am này được xây bằng đá. Am Dược có mặt bằng kiến trúc hình chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian chính điện và một gian hậu cung. Am Thung có mặt nền kiến trúc gồm ba gian bái đường và một gian hậu cung.*

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Yên Tử hứa hẹn nhiều điều thú vị

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Bảo Sái

**Chùa Bảo Sái nằm trên sườn núi, quay hướng Tây Nam. Chùa chính có mặt bằng kiến trúc kiểu chữ Đinh, gồm ba gian, hai chái bái đường và một gian hậu cung. Nhà tổ có mặt bằng kiến trúc dạng chữ Nhất, gồm ba gian, thấp hơn so với chùa chính khoảng 1m, mái lợp ngói vẩy.*

----------

